# Hamlin Lake Ice Conditions



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

The best ice conditions this past weekend were near Wilson Hill Park on Upper Hamlin. 

This area is usually good for pike & bluegill throughout the season. Ice was 3" - 4" thick near shore. Saw 50 - 60 anglers out there on Saturday and about 30 on Sunday. The North & Indian Pete Bayou also had a couple of anglers fishing their mouth's on Saturday.

Most of Upper & Lower Hamlin was covered in clear ice with some big patches of open water. The Narrows and Lost Lake (in the State Park) also had open water. 

Not sure on how the ice will hold up, temperature was near 40 both days. Good Fishing!


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Walleyevision, Thanks for the lake Hamlin report 
Myself and 3 others will be taking our yearly (8th) Ice fishin trip and this year it's Lake Hamlin. Were staying at Clarks Castle Point
off Barnhart Road in Ludington. I have ZERO experience fishing this lake. We'll be up there in early Feb and could use a few tips 
from someone in the know. Any help would be fantastic!

Thanks 

Jigster


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Jigster, not only did you guys pick a good lake to ice fish, but your going to be staying within walking distance of two great icefishing hotspots on Upper Hamlin!

I've been fishing Hamlin Lake year around since the late 70's and have a lot of friends that live up there and fish the lake as well. So I'll try to put you on some fish!

Bait Shop (Upper Hamlin) Hamlin Grocery - Jebavy Rd. & Dewey Rd.

Where to fish UPPER HAMLIN

1. Wilson Hill Park - located at the corner of Barnhart Road & Beech Lane. There is boat launch/public access at the end of Beech Lane near Point Comfort Resort. No big secret where to fish here, the area is always full of fisherman. Water Depth: 6 - 12'. This is a great area for Bluegills and Pike.(*Hamlin Lake has NO size limit on Pike) This is also a good spot for early Summer Walleye. I have caught several Walleye in the AREA! (some up to 5# on tip-ups in set in only 6' of water). So don't be afraid to get away from the crowds.

2. Indian Pete's Bayou - located 1/4 mile West of Wilson Hill Park. (You'll actually want to fish quite a bit out from the mouth) You should see a few scattered shanties in the area. These guys are targeting Walleye in the deeper water. (18 - 30') If you guys are going to be in town for a few days keep your eyes on this area toward evening. A lot of local anglers setup portable shanties just before dusk and fish well into the night. They can help you locate drop offs and other good fishing locations. Perch & Crappie fishing is also good in this area.


Bait Shop (Lower Hamlin) North Bayou Resort- Lakeshore Road

Where to fish LOWER HAMLIN (you'll have to drive to this spot)

1. Mouth of the North Bayou - This area is great for panfish as well as for Pike spearing. Water Depth: 4 - 6' See Dave at the North Bayou Resort Bait Shop for some honest fishing info.

2. Dune View Road Access - Located about 100 yards South of the North Bayou resort, this is the most commonly used access to Lower Hamlin. Again you'll see plenty of anglers and shanties showing you where to fish. Most of these guys are targeting Walleye as well. Water depth: 12 - 24'. Most of the guys are fishing the drop offs, but don't be afraid to try the 30+' of water.

These are some of the better, walk able spots to fish without the use of a snowmobile. If you do travel by snowmobile or ATV, be sure to stick near shore when traveling. There are several areas on the lake with under ice current. (ie; The Narrows & near the state park)

GENERAL FISHING INFO

In my opinion, the Bluegill population over the last few years has increased with many gills nearing the 9" class. Perch on the other hand has decreased with an occasional jumbo still being caught. Last summer the upper lake was LOADED with bass. I expect them to keep anglers busy again this winter. Pike fishing seems to be steady. Surprising for a lake that has had no size restrictions on them for several years now. MUSKIE - last years big surprise(s). The last time the DNR stocked Hamlin Lake with Hybrid Tiger Muskie was in 1988. Last January, 3 Northern Muskie were speared through the ice. One on Upper Hamlin and two near the North Bayou on Lower Hamlin. That has even the DNR guessing where they came from.

Jigster, below is a link to website with a rather crude map of the lake. There are fishing maps available at the local bait shops, but they far from being accurate. I should have better fishing info as the season gets rolling so keep in touch! Hope the map helps! Good Fishing, maybe I'll see you there!


http://www.fishweb.com/maps/mason/hamlin_lake/


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Very informative post Walleyevision. Some good information that any novice to that lake can put to good use-makes me want to come visit as I have never fished there before. How's the ice-or more importantly-how will it be by this weekend?


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Live2fishdjs - Ice conditions this weekend appear to be pretty iffy at best. Currently the night time temps are dropping into the upper 20's, but Fridays high is expected to be near 50 according to the NWS. I'm sure there will still be a few guys wondering out there (there always is). But like the rest of the state, a big cold front is moving in next week, so I'd wait til then before venturing out.


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Holy Smokes I expected a little info on some old hotspots from the past but WOW! Thanks for the detailed info WALLvision.
This will come in very handy. I'm gettin pumped now that I have some useable info on this lake. I'll get ahold of ya a few days before we leave just to see if anything changes. If your there when we are stop by for dinner Sat night, were havin FISH!

Thanks again WALLEYEvision

Jigster


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Glad I could help out Jigster! Keep in touch, hopefully I'll see you up there!

PS. I'll bring up the lemons!


----------



## Terry Kolar (Dec 2, 2003)

Walleyevision, Very good post and you are right. I chase big gills all over this state, and in the 80's and early 90's there was not a better lake to be found for dandy gill's than upper Hamlin. But, it did decline as you said. It's good to here that it has come back. The lake is set up nice to grow big bluegills and the spots you mentioned are always very good. The lakes are starting to make ice now here in Whitehall so by weeks end we should be fishing. In the meantime maybe I'll drill a hole or two in upper Hamlin. See you there. T.K.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks T.K. - You may want to wait a week or so before heading out onto Upper Hamlin. My brother called me over the weekend and said that 9 & 10 News in Cadillac reported that an angler fell through the ice on Upper Hamlin. I'm not exactaly sure where, but this cold weather should tighten things up soon!


----------



## Terry Kolar (Dec 2, 2003)

Next 3 nights into the single digits. Thats what we've been waiting for. We will be sliding big gills on the ice by this weekend. T.K.


----------

